

Channel 4's site now shows cookie confirmation message as result of new UK law - leejw00t354
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/4od

======
leejw00t354
Information on the new cookie law:
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57442294-93/what-britons-
ne...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57442294-93/what-britons-need-to-know-
about-u.k-cookie-law/)

